# shipping costs; are you serious?



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

recently I purchase some aristo heavyweights through an auction site. Six cars for $575. When I received my invoice two weeks later I was blown away at the shipping amount. Shipping with all bells and whistles was $190. I was flabbergasted. So icontacted the auction house and asked what up? The cars are in their OB's. They packed two cars per box (bigger than what need be) for a total of three big boxes. Thats just how they do things apparently. So I called ups and did the math with them. We came up with a way that was cheaper. Than I contacted Aristo, spoke to shipping and receiving. They told me that six cars in two boxes with insurance would cost about $80 to ship. So from NJ to CA $80. From IN to Ca (even closer) $190. What can I do to fix this problem? Please ignore the cost of the cars, its the principal of the thing. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, don't ship with Ooops. 
Several reasons (and a recent long thread regarding same). 

I shipped a unit to a customer, factory packaging, one engine, insured, $91 with Oooops, took 9 days. 
Destroyed. 
Next week another, same customer, USPS, insured, $25, not priority, took three days. 
You do the math.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Basically, since you already won the auction, you are obligated to pay... you are stuck, I hate to say.

If you can find someone at the auction house who gives a damn about customer service, talk to them, politely and clamly and mention you discussed with UPS and Aristo about alternative packing options, and see if there is anything they can do to help you with what you feel is excessive shipping costs.

If no one is willing to help, file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and make certain to mention the name at teh varios non-MFG forums so the rest of us can be warned and try to spead the news re: bad customer service. 

Nothing changes a company's position like massive amounts of bad press. Case in point, Microsoft's original retirement plans for XP... they actually extended the lifetime for XP until 2014. This on top of the fact that it had been the longest running operating system in their history.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well personaly I think you should call the auction house and THANK them for the great deal you got on the 6 heavyweight cars!!!! 
In fact give me their name so I can get a set at that awesome price!!! 

You say don't consider the price of the cars well thats just nuts since your end price is less that what just 3 cars would cost you from Aristo. 

real world math; 

6 heavyweight cars $575 + $190 shipping = $765 = $127.50 per car 

Go buy them from Aristo and get their GREAT shipping deal; 
6 heavyweight cars = $1746 + AWESOME shipping deal $80 = $304.33 PER CAR


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Folks,
Prices for shipping have gone through the roof. Two years ago, it cost me apx, $ 40.80 (with 2k + ins.) via UPS to send an Accucraft K-28 to a friend. We are talking Southern CA to Reading, MA. Sadly, two years later, my friend of 53 years passed away, and that same loco came back to me per his will. I was there helping the widow, and when I went to ship the SAME loco in the SAME box, with the SAME amount of ins., it cost me over $ 100.00 ($ 108.00 as I recall, but recalling lately is getting harder and harder!) Note that desintaion was exactly the reverse, Reading, MA to Southern CA., shipped via UPS. I guess the moral of this story is; "Don't be surprised at a HUGE shipping amount, for as you can see prices have more than doubled." I understand that Because of my friend's generosity, that's all it cost me, but you all had better ask "What is this gonna cost me?" when you order, or..........if you have the apx. weight of your new item you can work this out easily on UPS.com.
Above all, have fun with your hobby!
George Konrad


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Those are big boxes, and it does cost big money to ship. Highly unlikely the auction house will deal with it but...Big stuff ships cheap via Greyhound. You have to go to the local bus station but you'd be surprised how many there are. I found out there was a "stop" at a local hardware store of all places. 

You said with "all bells and whistles"...Not bad. It cost me $28.00 to ship an LGB streamliner from the midwest to California, Parcel Post. My "cut rate" would have been $168.00 for 6 of them for just postage, no handling. $190.00 ain't chump change but it does not sound out of line for "all the bells and whistles".


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The "principle" of the thing is if you don't wanna pay the shipping. Don't bid. As I already said in another thread, I got a quote of $17 on the UPS website in December, but when I got to the counter they wanted $67. 

When a package gets over a certain size the rate then goes by dimensions OR weight, whichever is HIGHER. Residential shipping costs more (sometimes a LOT more) than having it delivered to a business. Fair? maybe not. Legal, yes. Should the seller eat some of the cost of the shipping to make you happy?..... I'm not gonna go there. You wouldn't like the answer. 

"Bigger than they need to be"? Read the UPS thread. If they arrived broken in half, you'd certainly be having a conniption about that, too. Now wouldn't you? 


Now if he told you the shipping would be $108, and it actually cost him $5? That MIGHT be fraud, but you still chose to bid.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I always consider the cost of shipping in as the total cost of the item. 

If I am going to bid on something and it's worth say 100 bucks to me, I take the stated cost of shipping from the 100 bucks and that is the max I bid. 

25 bucks for shipping means my max bid for the item will be 75 bucks. 

If they don't state the shipping cost, I don't bid. 

Randy


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
Please tell us the auction site.That is a very nice deal.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm with you Randy. At least on eBay they usually say how much shipping will be. It really scares me to order from St. Aubin because they won't tell me how much shipping is until they charge my credit card. How much shipping is really important; it can be a huge percentage of the cost of G-scale items. I have to figure out if the total price with shipping and tax is still a good deal.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

steamupdad, 


Thes auction house has a huge mark up for shipping. This way they are making money every which way. 

Shipping 3 large boxes max would be half what you paid. You got ripped off sad to say. You should always read about their shipping and handling prior to buying at auctions. I know my past dealing with theses internet auction places.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Buyer Beware!!!!! Always know your cost, to you, and or final cost BEFORE you bid or buy anything. That is how some of the "Evil Bay" guys make even more money on what is seemingly a good price, they clip you through the shipping. When I sell, I know within $2-3.00 what shipping will be. When I deal with other countries, I always tell them (they usually ask before bidding) but you can put it in the auction site, that if someone from a foreign country bids, the bid wins, but I will pkg up, and get their address after the auction close, and then give them the shipping actual!! I can also do that with a guy who requests it after the auction. That is the fair way to do things on the "Evil Bay" and or privately too!! I do not try to profit on shipping. If I make an extra 2-$5.00 I consider that cost of packing materials, time, taking to p.o. and back again till the money arrives, so don't feel making a few dollars is unethical at all for the above things I stated. Usually I am within $1-2.00 Regal


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I too consider the shipping cost in ANY purchase I make. BAck when I could drive to Ridge Road station or when I plan a trip east and can stop at Wholesale Trains/Lantz's in Horseheads NY It is usually a part of another trip so teh cost to drive there is not factored in as much. Lately I came across a piece of rolling stock under $20 and was goign to watch it until I noted the shipping price was $45. More than the LGB car originally sold for 20 years ago. No thanks I'll pass. It's not a "must have" piece and there are VERY few of those anymore. 

Chas


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I could guess witch auction house your talking about, but I think I know and what it is called is pure "Greed". *@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

PURE GREED wtf are you talkin about!I was asking a legit question about a auction [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What about when you go to a real live auction and they specify that there is "Buyer's Premium" (talk about a Madison Avenue spin on words!). That "Buyer's Premium" is a charge in addition to what you bid. If you bid $100.00 and win and they have a 20-percent "Buyer's Premium" then you have to pay $120.00 before you get what you won with your bid. Some also tack on a fixed fee of $5.00 to $10.00 in addition to the "Buyer's Premium". 

I asked one time why they had this additional charge and got two answers, 1) it increases the amount that the actual seller gets. and 2) you should see how much the east coast auction houses charge! 

I knew the people that had contracted the auction house to sell the estate so I asked if the "Buyer's Premium" netted them more money and the answer was an angry, "NO! they still took 50 percent of the proceeds!" 

I quit going to auctions.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By oldmainlinejohnny on 12 Feb 2011 06:07 PM 
PURE GREED wtf are you talkin about!I was asking a legit question about a auction [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Quite frankly, I really don't see how you jumped to the conclusion that Santafe 2343 was replying to you, since he didn't quote your reply, and there are 4 interveining replys. As far as I can see he was replying to the topic's originator.


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up pal.


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

Look at the start of my post he linked the url, One can only assume that he was calling me greedy.


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By oldmainlinejohnny on 12 Feb 2011 07:21 PM 
Look at the start of my post he linked the url, One can only assume that he was calling me greedy. That HTML code is caused by a glitch between the MLS editor and some browsers (which by the way is being worked on to resolve).

If you go back to your replies of, 10 Feb 2011 08:41 PM, 12 Feb 2011 06:07 PM, and 12 Feb 2011 07:21 PM; you have the same HTML in those replies. Were you attempting to quote someones reply? I doubt it, I'd even bet you were trying to figure out just where it came from and what you accidentally did to get it there.

Believe me, there aren't many here that if they disagreed with you, would leave any doubt who they were pointing their comments at, so lighten-up and have fun.


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

You are right,Just a little grumpy sorry for that.


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
Sorry for the extra posts my internet is acting up


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem, now ya see 'em, now ya don't.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, thanks for all the wonderful replies and suggestions. In the end result, I sucked in my gut, swallowed my pride, set principals aside and took things for what is. I JUST SCORED SIX, NEAR NEW, PRR ARISTO HEAVYWEIGHTS ALL WITH THREE AXLE TRUCKS AND BODY MOUNT KADEES FOR UNDER $800 !!!!!!!!!! I called the auction house and paid the bill. For those interested, the auction site is STOUT AUCTIONS or LIVEAUCTIONEERS.COM. Buyers premium is as low as 10%. Shipping amount is not known until auction ends and items are packed. They have a HUGE variety of trains for sale every few weeks, or months apart. I will attempt to post pics of them later along with my aster k4 restore/ conversion project. Thanks again fella's. 

Steamupdad


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

You ended up with a great price for the six of them. 

I have brought from them many years ago. As long as you watch what your bidding and don't great carried away bidding you can find some great buys at their auctions.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing it would seem a lot of people are missing is the cost of shipping MATERIALS. If the item I'm selling has the box it came in, it's easy. If it fits in a Post Office flat rate box, it's all good, but if I have to BUY boxes, it gets expensive REAL quickly! And shipping tape is like, $2-$3 a roll these days. Not to mention bubble-wrap, peanuts, paper, etc. 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 

Shipping is definately one of the the items I take into consideration. Also there is the cost of insurance and tracking as well. I know that a great guy is shipping me an LGB Mogul, an Accucraft Goose (#7) and a Bachmann Shay and it cost him $110 to have them shipped from down south to Michigan and that was BEFORE his costs of materials. Yes, shipping has gone up and it IS cheaper to ship to a business. The reason for this is their cost of "lost" items sent to a residence. Too many people rip off the shipping companies on "I didn't receive it" responses. 

I would agree that I take a look at what ever I estimate the shipping to be and double and/or triple it in my cost of getting an item (unless it is exactly stated in eBay). One of the questions I would have for you were all of the cars in their original boxes or did they have to create boxes for them? If they had to make boxes then the cost is more than justified. I would agree with you in that sometimes I have been surprised on the shipping charges but then I looked at the time and energy I put into shipping something properly and it has opened my eyes to some of their costs. Now on the flip side there is always someone wanting to rip you off! 

Enjoy the set!


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Ain't that a complete crock of pure BS. 'Buyers Premium' Ha!


----------

